# Finished: "Snaffle" slingshot (Gloveshot)



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Hello,

as announced, made my version of the "Gloveshot" today, as always from stainless steel.

I had to change the kid's original design a bit to allow strong bands.

I have to say that I am really pleased with the result! Absolutely exciting is the the totally relaxed fingers. As you can see in the third pic, you don't even have to close your fist. Smitty, I think you will simply love this design.

Of course, without the hand brace, this would not work at all, the grip would rotate in your hand even when you use very light bands. But this works with really heavy bands, it is true, the forearm muscles are way more powerful when the fist is horizontal.

I think the fork could be a bit lower, will do some high speed video tomorrow to verify.

Other than that, so far I think it is pretty much perfect!

Video will follow on Sunday.

Regards

Jörg


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Very nice! Are you going to try stronger bands with it?


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Already have. Works very well.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

The Knuckleduster! Interesting design. I wonder if it's more efficient to use than a conventional design. I would want a shroud of some kind to keep it from being a knucklebuster, however.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

It is really not dangerous for the hand, the fork is quite high. Lots of reserve.

And it IS more efficient tham a normal slingshot, because the wrist is much more stable and the fingers are totally relaxed.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

couls a variation of the compound W be made on this design?


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Sure... just put the rollers on the fork ends, add two forward extended rods and there you go.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

In your opinion, which would be the better slingshot? Whichever one it is that's the one I want.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Too early to say, I need to spend more time shooting it and also test it with all kinds of ammo + bands.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

I'll anxioulsy await the prototype...again I think you are on to the goods...this really looks like a winner too. mate that with the compound and wow! The fist design really mates well with the W concept...seemingly more compact too...and MORE efficient?


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

I guess we'll have to call it the "U," this thing is too cool. Whatever you do for a living, I hope someday you quit and we could go into business! Hey, I can dream!


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

when is the video coming?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Well done Joerg! I also liked " of course made from Stainless Steel"!!!!!







Flatband


----------



## TruckeeLocal (Dec 23, 2009)

Nice work as always.

I didn't really spend much time watching the video of the little boy that was posted but now I'm interest in the possible variations of this design.

Slightly extended forks?

Rotating handle for the perfect follow through?

Switchblades?


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow! That is amazing that you can keep your fingers relaxed while pulling the slingshot! I'm gonna sleep in on Sunday so that when I wake up the video will already be posted on your U-Tube Channel.


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

isn't this catapult illegal (in germany) because of the hand brace?


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

> name='Frodo' date='10 January 2010 - 10:42 AM' timestamp='1263116523' post='1516']
> isn't this catapult illegal (in germany) because of the hand brace?


No, it is legal. The law does not ban braces in general, just any "arm support" device is illegal. So any kind of barce that supports the wrist is a no-no. But a brace that does not even touch the arm is not illegal. The shooter still has to control the wrist with nothing but his personal strength, the fact that this slingshot allows him to use his muscles more effectively does not make the brace a support.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Outstanding, Joerg.







I think this is one of your coolest ones yet (besides the V, of course







).


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is the video:






21 years ago, Mr. Elvin Olson got a patent for a "slingbow" that included the concept shown here. He must be seen as the original inventor.

http://tinyurl.com/ydv8ckh

Regards

Jörg


----------



## byknight (Jan 6, 2010)

looks real good might mage one out of wood someday Great Jorg!


----------



## longshot (Jan 14, 2010)

Its interesting I drew up a quick design of something very similar several months ago. In mine it was basically a hand that you slid your palm into with the forks on top kind of like this 0< but not sideways and I started calling it the knuckleduster! You said the original inventor of the slingbow had the same concept. There must be somthing natural to the design that has so many people coming to the same conclusion.

Bobby


----------



## Aeron Bulan (Apr 9, 2013)

How can you do that,can you have a how to video of the stainless steel gloveshot?


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Interesting design, certainly thinking outside the proverbial box, well done!


----------

